# Praha by surovy_mag



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful Prague :applause:
Great shots.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice city no doubt.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Not the most beautifuk graffiti, those on the previous page looked better. Lovely thread anyway!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice photos, but those graffitis are not so good, nice


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Vyšehrad*

the tomb of Karel Čapek


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great pictures of a nice City.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Praha must be lovely in summertime, with the brightly painted buildings and the surrounding landscape.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Incredible pics of an incredible city! :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Love the street art.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2019*


----------

